
A Video on IP Anycast - aditya_kamat
Excited to share my first whiteboard video on how large companies use the concept of IP Anycast to reduce the latency of their applications.<p>Video link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;MgjVjGMb_xg<p>Please do give me feedback on areas of improvement for the upcoming videos and please do not forget to subscribe to the channel if you would like to see more such videos.
======
Vanzi
Well done. You need BGP Session.. Pubilc IP,some DC supported BGP session,AS
Number...and ur hard work on it...

